

Ask HN: What happens to acquired companies IP?  - thedjpetersen

After the recent acquisition of Gowalla by Facebook, I began to wonder, what happens to all the great little logos that Gowalla has? When Gowalla gets shut down(which seems to be what is indicated is going to happen), do they just get buried? I wonder the same about all the startups Google has acquired. Where does all the graphic design and code go?
======
joshu
It is owned by the acquirer.

~~~
JamesPeterson
The OP probably understands this, but is trying to get information on what
typically happens to the property itself. Is it discarded and forgotten? Kept
and used internally, perhaps also saved for a rainy day? Is it ever resold
separate to the parent product/services they belonged to?

Does anyone here have any relevant anecdotes?

